# Mark Cavendish - spoiler



## mondobongo (7 Jul 2008)

Good interview with Cav in the Guardian and he is also doing a blog
for them.

Not sure about the perm though very 80's, has Cav been taking advice off Wiggins.


----------



## Dayvo (7 Jul 2008)

He looks like Ryan Giggs!


----------



## roadiewill (7 Jul 2008)

haha yep


----------



## Dave5N (8 Jul 2008)

I love his attitude though.

Go killl!


----------



## Keith Oates (8 Jul 2008)

He has the right mix of ability and confidence which bodes well!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## John the Monkey (8 Jul 2008)

mondobongo said:


> Not sure about the perm though very 80's, has Cav been taking advice off Wiggins.


He just figures he can get away with anything so long as Wiggins keeps that Paul Weller's bad hair day look.


----------



## fossyant (8 Jul 2008)

Well,

he didn't want to talk much after yeasterday's stage - he finished about 10-11th after the four riders who broke away early on, took the stage...


----------



## kennykool (8 Jul 2008)

I agree with DAVE5N - Cav's attitude is tremedous. When asked if he'd join a GB team for the Tour he answered along the line of "yeah i'd love to but I'm THE hottest property in cycling at the moment!, so who knows what will happen"

Gotta love that

Def a gonna be a star over the coming years


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (8 Jul 2008)

He's an arrogant tw*t as far as I can tell - sorry!

Last year he seemd a nice genuine bloke, eager to learn and enjoying his first tour.... this year "I don't have anything to learn" .... no, course you don't Sonny... perhaps a little humility and respect??? !


----------



## dodgy (8 Jul 2008)

I saw him interviewed on ITV4 just after the GB team manager had been talking about putting a credible team of riders together for an attack on the Tour for 2010 or thereabouts. The team would consist only of GB riders. Cav was asked by the interviewer if he would be interested - "well I'm really hot property right now so I have to think about it" (or words similar). I thought "you arrogant git". On the other hand, it's good that a British rider has some confidence, but learn to channel it FFS!

Dave.


----------



## Disgruntled Goat (8 Jul 2008)

I'm still not sure if he is displaying youthful confidence or if he is just a cock.

I'm afraid to say I think he is a bit of a cock.


----------



## rich p (8 Jul 2008)

He needs to be careful not to fall into the trap of over confidence. Nobody likes a smug winner and he could be heading for a pratfall. It's a fine line.


----------



## kennykool (8 Jul 2008)

Theres a thin line between Arrogance and Confidence.
I saw the very same interview DODGY and when he made those comments i thought "thats the attitude we need to see in a young rider!"

Good luck to him...I am a fan!


----------



## peekay76 (8 Jul 2008)

He genuinely is the fastest in the last 200m and he's proved it so why not say it? He admitted that he's not consistent enough to win the green jersey yet but said that he'll be aiming for it in a couple of years. Realistic ambitions I think.

He's doing a great deal for himself and a great deal for promoting cycling in this country. Good luck to the lad I say and it's good to see someone with a winning mentality. I think we're so used to being told that we shouldn't say stuff in case we upset other people that we're scared of telling people what we're good at. As long as he can back up his words with actions then I don't see anything wrong with it.


----------



## Haitch (8 Jul 2008)

When the bunch came towards the last 300 metres in yesterday's Tour stage, one of the commentators on Belgian TV said something like, "So who's going to win, McEwen, Zabel and don't rule out Cavendish?", and the other commentator said "No, Cavendish has got the wrong attitude. If he thinks he's not going to win, he doesn't try." I thought that was quite telling. Cav came in tenth.


----------



## BentMikey (8 Jul 2008)

Sh4rkyBloke said:


> He's an arrogant tw*t as far as I can tell - sorry!
> 
> Last year he seemd a nice genuine bloke, eager to learn and enjoying his first tour.... this year "I don't have anything to learn" .... no, course you don't Sonny... perhaps a little humility and respect??? !



+1

I think he's a horrible little snotrag after what I saw last night.


----------



## John the Monkey (8 Jul 2008)

The humility and respect will come with time, I'm sure - directly after a disappointing stage probably isn't the ideal time to look for it from a 23 year old either!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (8 Jul 2008)

Sprinters almost have to be arrogant - it comes with the territory. You can be humble if you are the kind of rider who can get away from the rest and get into some Zen-like zone whilst 10 minutes ahead of the chasing field up a ridiculously steep mountain. However, imagining you can win whilst travelling at 50kph testosterone-crazed loons with flying elbows probably needs a different kind of personality and encourages a different kid of attitude.


----------



## mondobongo (8 Jul 2008)

Yes he can come across as a cocky arrogant bugger sometimes but don't forget he is our cocky arrogant little bugger. Sure its not the British way to be so forthright but lets be different for a change its a long time since we had a Brit so good enjoy.


----------



## yenrod (8 Jul 2008)

>Mark Cavendish

Reminds me of Plug.


----------



## yello (8 Jul 2008)

That perm does make him look like a scouser though. 

Edit: just read the article. The lad is sound and nowhere near the cocky little gobshite I was expecting. He's focused and driven, his language use reflects that. As he gets older he might well become less 'black and white' but at the moment I reckon he's pretty much like any motivated kid of his age; seeing the world in simplistic terms, knows what he wants and how to get it. Credit it to him, it's to be admired.

Cut the kid some slack. After all, he IS unbeatable over 200m!


----------



## Disgruntled Goat (8 Jul 2008)

Just needs to get himself near the front of the peleton with 200m to go then!


----------



## kennykool (8 Jul 2008)

Disgruntled Goat said:


> Just needs to get himself near the front of the peleton with 200m to go then!




Thats the job of his Team.....George Hincapie and Co will have no problems getting him in position....just you watch ......the next sprintfinish is Cav's!!!!


----------



## Disgruntled Goat (8 Jul 2008)

And if he doesn't I'm sure he will bitch and whine about it!


Anyway, what were Stages 2 and 3 if not built for a sprint finish


----------



## alecstilleyedye (8 Jul 2008)

Disgruntled Goat said:


> And if he doesn't I'm sure he will bitch and whine about it!
> 
> 
> Anyway, what were Stages 2 and 3 if not built for a sprint finish



uphill sprint, which is different from a flat one, and suits different types of rider.


----------



## Dayvo (8 Jul 2008)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Sprinters almost have to be arrogant - it comes with the territory. You can be humble if you are the kind of rider who can get away from the rest and get into some Zen-like zone whilst 10 minutes ahead of the chasing field up a ridiculously steep mountain. However, imagining you can win whilst travelling at 50kph testosterone-crazed loons with flying elbows probably needs a different kind of personality and encourages a different kid of attitude.



Thor Hushovd isn't arrogant or cocky and he's one of the best sprinters in the world! 

Cavendish should do his appenticeship, and keep his mouth shut! Then when he's good enough (performances, not just potential) his actions will speak louder than his words!


----------



## asterix (8 Jul 2008)

His attitude towards the would-be interviewer yesterday was simply unsophisticated and immature. Or to put it another way it wasn't big and it wasn't clever.

Maybe he could blame the crash for what was seemed to be incompetence but he just walked off in a sulk, rudely brushing aside the questions.


----------



## Cathryn (8 Jul 2008)

I saw the interview and he pretty much lost my vote. There's one thing to say he's the fastest person out there (factual) but another to say 'I'm the hottest property in cycling at the moment'. Personally, I think I'm quite a hot property in cycling at the moment as well! But I don't say it on TV. I can't believe he'd actually say that out loud!!! I wonder if he's cringing when he looks back on the interview.



I do hope he has someone around him to keep him grounded. It must be hard to be young, everyone telling you how amazing you are and to stay grounded and humble and nice. He needs someone sensible around.


----------



## Gerry Attrick (8 Jul 2008)

asterix said:


> His attitude towards the would-be interviewer yesterday was simply unsophisticated and immature. Or to put it another way it wasn't big and it wasn't clever.
> 
> Maybe he could blame the crash for what was seemed to be incompetence but he just walked off in a sulk, rudely brushing aside the questions.



To be fair, the interviewer's questions in some way deserved the answers given. He may be a bit cocky, but faint heart won no fair lady. He's acting a part. Judge him by his results, 'cos thats what matters. Give the lad a bit of slack.


----------



## Dayvo (8 Jul 2008)

Gerry Attrick said:


> To be fair, the interviewer's questions in some way deserved the answers given. He may be a bit cocky, but faint heart won no fair lady. He's acting a part. *Judge him by his results*, 'cos thats what matters. Give the lad a bit of slack.



Exactly!


----------



## asterix (8 Jul 2008)

No, I still disagree. It's not good enough for a top-level sportsman to behave like a brat.


----------



## rich p (8 Jul 2008)

The trouble for Cav is that if we're a cross-section of ITV4 viwers and the great British public then he's alienating 50 % of his fans. Andy Murray learnt that he has to be a bit more mature in his utterances.


----------



## dodgy (8 Jul 2008)

I'm sure I heard that last year ITV4 captured the attention of a good number of non cyclists in their viewing figures. I reckon he's pissed off more than 50% of that particular demographic.

Dave.


----------



## Mortiroloboy (8 Jul 2008)

Sh4rkyBloke said:


> He's an arrogant tw*t as far as I can tell - sorry!
> 
> Last year he seemd a nice genuine bloke, eager to learn and enjoying his first tour.... this year "I don't have anything to learn" .... no, course you don't Sonny... perhaps a little humility and respect??? !




I concur, he made himself look like a petulant youth yesterday OK so he may have been annoyed at his day, but when he told the interviewer " I don't have anything to learn" I thought you silly little boy, You'll have to ride more than one grand tour before you can say that and get away with it.


----------



## jim_digriz (8 Jul 2008)

I remember Lance Armstrong seemed rather cocky years ago. He matured, so young Mark probably will. (I hope so- he lost a few points for that interview)


----------



## dodgy (8 Jul 2008)

Even Paul Sherwen said something about him having something to learn, hinting that his Team's PR department might like to teach it to him. I'm sure he will mature, but FFS, he's in the TdF NOW! He should already be au fait with interview and post-ride etiquet, he didn't just start racing last week!

It's face-time that the team sponsors are looking for, it gets exposure for their products and services, if interviewers develop a dislike for him (particularly if he isn't actually either winning stages or a contendor for GC) then the sponsors will worry, and so I imagine will the team manager.

Dave.


----------



## Noodley (8 Jul 2008)

He's Welsh, what d'ya expect?


----------



## dodgy (8 Jul 2008)

Manx, but near enough 

Dave.


----------



## Mortiroloboy (8 Jul 2008)

dodgy said:


> Manx, but near enough
> 
> Dave.




Three legs, ah, that'll be why he pedals so fast, wonder how he unclips the odd shoe, before clipping in again


----------



## Dayvo (8 Jul 2008)

dodgy said:


> Manx, but near enough



Yeah, somewhere else, c/o England!


----------



## Mortiroloboy (8 Jul 2008)

Dayvo said:


> Yeah, somewhere else, c/o England!



I once saw a letter that had been sent from America to someone in Wales...The address read

Dai JONES
Pontyllan -y-widdle
Wales
Near ENGLAND
UK


----------



## Dayvo (8 Jul 2008)

My sister used to live in Dumfries and I addressed cards to her, Scotland, c/o England!
She asked me to stop because the postman was becoming quite verbally aggressive!


----------



## Disgruntled Goat (8 Jul 2008)

User259iroloboy said:


> Three legs, ah, that'll be why he pedals so fast, wonder how he unclips the odd shoe, before clipping in again



Is that why he unclipped one foot as he rode past Cippolini during a Tour of California TT stage?


----------



## Gerry Attrick (8 Jul 2008)

rich p said:


> The trouble for Cav is that if we're a cross-section of ITV4 viwers and the great British public then he's alienating 50 % of his fans. Andy Murray learnt that he has to be a bit more mature in his utterances.


My point precisely. He is a young lad. Give him a chance and he will learn the error of his ways. Just let us respect him for his talent.......and the talent he is yet to show.


----------



## Moonlight (8 Jul 2008)

He does seem very arrogant, but he'll learn.
(that's probilarly already been said but there is ALOT of posts to read...)


----------



## mondobongo (9 Jul 2008)

He was far better when they caught up with him at the finish line of stage 4.
Chatty sociable and all for cheering on David Millar.


----------



## Dayvo (9 Jul 2008)

Good sprint from Cavendish!

Let's wait for the interview and see if he's received any advice about modesty!


----------



## nigelj (11 Jul 2008)

he got a few points back in the interview after the sprint but lost them again after almost running into that spectator.


----------



## HLaB (12 Jul 2008)

His win today was impressive, he burned everyone else up, it looked especially good when viewed from above.


----------



## Renard (15 Jul 2008)

Dayvo said:


> Let's wait for the interview and see if he's received any advice about modesty!



or not spitting out the dummy when things aren't going his way!


----------



## dodgy (15 Jul 2008)

I've made my mind up, he's a cock. I'll still root for him, but I won't be hanging on his every word in interviews that we only get when he's won or in a good mood. And I can do without 'you know' 5 times per sentence anyway.

Dave.


----------



## Haitch (15 Jul 2008)

He sounded quite good on the radio this morning: modest, confident but not cocky, praised his team mates and dealt adequately with such inspired questions as, "If you're really fast on a bike, why can't you sprint up mountains?".


----------



## dodgy (15 Jul 2008)

Alan H said:


> "If you're really fast on a bike, why can't you sprint up mountains?".



Ah I see, to be fair, he would be justified in knocking out the interviewer with that question 

Seriously though, it does demonstrate the pure lack of understanding of this sport if an interviewer asks that kind of question, even if he knows the answer, he's presumably asking it on behalf of his listeners.

I always wondered why Linford Christie was rubbish at the Marathon 

Dave.


----------



## rich p (15 Jul 2008)

I think he's probably ok. He just gave one dodgy interview when he was really disappointed and was collared while still on the bike and out of breath. Who knows how we'd react if a gobby reporter stuck a mic under your nose and asked you what you need to learn. He also showed he didn't need to learn much by winning 2 stages after that so at least he backed up the bravado. I don't have aproblem with sportsmen being aggressive and self confident in their ability, that's why they get where they are. 
British sport has a history of likeable losers.


----------



## dodgy (15 Jul 2008)

rich p said:


> British sport has a history of likeable losers.



True enough  What we need is a likable winner, though I admit I'd settle for a winner who is also a cock 

Dave.


----------



## John the Monkey (15 Jul 2008)

dodgy said:


> Seriously though, it does demonstrate the pure lack of understanding of this sport if an interviewer asks that kind of question, even if he knows the answer, he's presumably asking it on behalf of his listeners.


The ITV4 continuity announcer did urge us to watch out for Cav on the Saturday stage, in case he won again...


----------

